# Posting issues



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Guys, I'm having problems posting and saving a draft. Help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That post posted O.K. Why & where are you trying to save a draft ?
Hoggy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't use phone smileys - only forum ones :wink:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

CHAO5 said:


> Guys, I'm having problems posting and saving a draft. Help


Are you still having issues?
Seems like you have posted. Is saving drafts still a problem?

Ed


----------

